# Camp Hatteras, North Carolina Advice Wanted



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Camp Hatteras

We are considering going camping in North Carolina, at Camp Hatteras. I would like to know if anyone has been here and any information about this area.

If anyone else would like to join, we will be going June 25 till around July 6.

The rates are fair and it is right on the beach.

Thanks for any info.

Kevin


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Stayed there last April, unbelievably windy at that time, don't know what it is like in the summer though.

Very nice campground. Kind of like a parking lot with hookups, but it's right near the beach. The sites are concrete and all the roads are paved.

The campground is pretty far down once you get onto the Outer Banks and there's not a whole lot down on that end. Lots of open beaches, light houses, Kitty Hawk up on the north end. Roanoke island has the aquarium, Lost Colony, Elizabethan gardens, etc. You can do as much or as little as you want down there.

Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

hurrican,

Man, I love the whole beach scene! sunny sunny Wish I could go with y'all but that's a far piece to travel from Texas. I guess I'll have to settle for a few days at my beach on Mustang Island this summer.









Enjoy your trip! Have lots of fun!









Mark


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

We stayed there last September.
As said before, pretty much a parking lot with no trees or anything between sites.
You get a concrete pad with a strip of sand between you and the next site.
Not sure I would like it too much when the place is full, but it was mostly empty when we stayed there.
It is right on the beach though and if you want to spend your time on the beach, this is the place to stay.
You can drive your truck right on the beach around there. Be sure to take a compressor with you and air down your tires before getting into the soft sand.

Make sure you take the ferry down to Ocrakoke island and check it out.
We had a blast cruising the beaches of the island.

Even though Camp Hatteras did'nt seem like much, It was everything we needed and I would stay there again (in the off season that is).


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Check out Ocean Waves campground. Very nice and much smaller than Camp Hatteras and is only about 1 mile further. The best thing about Ocean Waves is their rates and that some sites have shade. Hard to beat $30.00 per night right on the beach. By the way you won't actually be able to see the ocean from you camper due to the high dunes so being ocean front isn't that big of a deal.

Great place to visit enjoy!


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Hurricane, apt name for a trip to Hatteras!,

I stayed there this past Thanksgiving weekend. As others have said, huge parking lot with pads. Nice playground for kids, a decent tennis court, basketball, miniature golf and large pool. The bathrooms left a something to be desired, so we always used the Outback, but with full hook up again no big deal. There is a fishing pond and lots of area to walk. I have never stayed there during the summer, however I will be down there at the same time as you, July 1st-4th.

Look for me if you get the chance. Driving on the beach is AWESOME, if you need some tips I would be glad to offer MHO, concerning the beach driving!

See you then.

Jason


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks to all for the info, it has really helped.

We are down to these places.

Camp Hatteras KOA in North Carolina
Cherrystone Family Campground in Virginia

Any reviews for these two???

The goal is looking to be leave here on June 25 stop somewhere in PA near Gettysburg area for the night, then head to VA or NC, leave VA or NC around July 5, head home and stop again somewhere along the way. At least that is the thinking for now.

Thanks again I appreciate it

Kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Kevin, give RV Park Reviews.com a try. All the reviews on that forum are posted by everyday campers like you and I, not by someone who may be influenced by the amount of advertiseing your campground may buy in their Campground review guides. I have found their reviews of places to be helpful.

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Tim,

Already combed through that site. Thanks

We are leaning towards the Cape Hatteras KOA as of now. Followed by Cherrystone in VA at number two spot.

We will see this weekend.

KS


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Well we are in....finally.

June 25, 26 & 27 at Gettysburg, PA (Drummer Boy Campground)

June 27 to July 2 at Hatteras, NC (Camp Hatteras KOA)

July 2 to July 5 possibly Trav-L-Park Virginia Beach or somewhere else.(still trying to book)

July 5 night, stop somewhere in PA on way home.

A 1300 mile round trip, our longest so far, can't wait.

Took forever getting in contact with places, for anyone booking the July 4th weekend, better do it right now, don't wait.

Cherrystone Park in VA is booking this April for July 4th of 2006!!!, and they are completely full up now. Man there must be lots of folks into camping these days.

Heading to Canada next weekend and then the wait till summer begins.

KS


----------

